# Chicago/Suburban DIS People



## chipndaleluver

*Hi! Wondering if the Chicago area people would like to have a small together? Maybe just a meet n' greet lunch**? Anyone interested? *


----------



## goin' goofy

I live in the Far Northwest Chicago Suburbs, let me know if you get this going!


----------



## PrncessA

Another suburbian here! There are a ton of us around here, it would be so much fun to have a meetup.


----------



## jiminy.cricket

I'm in the suburbs and would love to meet other junkies to geek out!


----------



## goddess_rx

Sounds fun!


----------



## chipndaleluver

*Ok...I'm glad a few of you have responded. I'm near O'Hare, Des Plaines to be exact. I need to know where you are located so maybe we can pick somewhere that is not too far for any of us to get to. *


----------



## goddess_rx

My family lives in the Bloomingdale area, but meeting up around Des Plaines would be perfectly fine.


----------



## HizMinnie2015

I'm game as well... I live in Rolling Mdeadows/Schaumburg area.  I'm ok with meeting in the Des Plaines area.... Weekends preferred as I work full time and have a new grand baby at my house.


----------



## Dashzap

I'm south of you all, off 355 and 55.


----------



## Chicago Mo

Im on the south side of Chicago too.


----------



## PrncessA

We are in Glendale Heights, literally a mile away from Bloomingdale. We are good with north or south.


----------



## HizMinnie2015

Just wondering if anybody in the NW burbs might know of a guy looking to make some extra cash this weekend... We are moving and need help getting the furniture downstairs as I cant help... let me know. thanks!


----------



## chipndaleluver

Sounds like meeting on a weekend would work. Any suggestions on where a "middle" area might be to meet up?


----------



## jiminy.cricket

Sorry I'm late to the party on this!  All of those places sound fine to me too.  I'm in the northern suburbs and have traveled frequently to the northwest suburbs, including Schaumburg.  I'm within driving distance of the city, too.


----------



## LifeWithLouie

I'll be watching this thread. though i don't live in the area anymore  
I travel back to see family enough.  Maybe I'll be lucky enough to be free that weekend.


----------



## chipndaleluver

Does meeting for a lunch in Niles, IL work for people?


----------



## jiminy.cricket

I think depending on the day, that would work for me!


----------



## PrncessA

Niles is pretty far for me, so it would have to be on a weekend.


----------



## Chicago Mo

same here i am south.


----------



## PeculiarMadmoiselle

Weekend would be good for me as I am in the far north.


----------



## jen23il

Western Burbs here too, if this is still being planned.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Did you guys end up planning anything? We used to do this all the time when we had a Chicago Disers thread going. It is truly a lot of fun and we even met up to see new Disney movies and stuff like that! I'm up in Northern IL, but we would meet around the Woodfield area and even Lombard sometimes.


----------



## chipndaleluver

Haven't set up anything yet. Hoping too as soon as it warms up abit. Depending on how many people will want to meet up, maybe will get together for coffee or a lunch at first. I'm Annette.


----------



## escriven75

I'm very near O'hare and Woodfield Mall too.  I'm in if you guys plan something near there!


----------



## PrncessA

We are basically 15 minutes away from Woodfield as well... I'm all for waiting till it's a bit warmer, but who knows when that will actually happen!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Hahahaha, warmer weather.....that is usually on one day and then the next it's snowing or something ridiculous 
I'm Michelle by the way  
The meets are fun and even coffee is a fun way to get started, sometimes you find you are the only one that makes it and at least if it's something simple like coffee, you don't feel like you just wasted all that time planning or are stuck eating lunch somewhere alone at a massive table.

We started with coffee and have even done mall food court meetups, so that if only a couple people show up, at least there is other stuff to do there or you can decide from there to get lunch.


----------



## PeculiarMadmoiselle

I am near Six Flags Great America, but am used to traveling around the suburbs so the Woodfield area would be fine too on a weekend  My name is Charlotte.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

I agree on the weekend too, if it was during the week it would have to be around lunch time so that we avoid all traffic as we are all highway to the burbs.


----------



## patches07

Joliet here, but I'm in Bloomingdale every weekend, if this is still being planned.


----------



## Disneyhobbyist

I am up for coffee sounds good as soon as the weather breaks. I am in northlake I will keep a lookout on this thread too see what happens.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Weather is finally warming up and I am so excited!!! Anyone heading to The World soon?


----------



## patches07

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> Weather is finally warming up and I am so excited!!! Anyone heading to The World soon?


My family and I ,we are going October 2nd through the 9th


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

patches07 said:


> My family and I ,we are going October 2nd through the 9th



We are the same time! We are through the 12th though and at Universal, Contemporary for a night and then off on the DCL!


----------



## patches07

W


DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> We are the same time! We are through the 12th though and at Universal, Contemporary for a night and then off on the DCL!


 We Are staying at the POP Century


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Pop used to be our favorite before we got too big for there!


----------



## PrncessA

Is anyone else going to see Marty Sklar speak at the Museum of Science and Industry? 

https://www.msichicago.org/explore/whats-here/events/2016/marty-sklar/

If so maybe we could get a meetup together!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

PrncessA said:


> Is anyone else going to see Marty Sklar speak at the Museum of Science and Industry?
> 
> https://www.msichicago.org/explore/whats-here/events/2016/marty-sklar/
> 
> If so maybe we could get a meetup together!




We are planning on it!!! Right now it all depends on how the kids do at archery and if they advance to a shoot out that day...IF they do then we have to gift our tickets to someone else! LOL


----------



## chipndaleluver

*Hoping to go to MSI for Marty Sklar. Yes, I would meet up and say HI...whoever will be able to go. Going to give out my personal email so that way we can maybe exchange more details.  awfabs4@yahoo.com *

*Hoping to go to the July 10 Anniversary event...haven't booked the airfare yet. *


----------



## PeculiarMadmoiselle

PrncessA said:


> Is anyone else going to see Marty Sklar speak at the Museum of Science and Industry?
> 
> https://www.msichicago.org/explore/whats-here/events/2016/marty-sklar/
> 
> If so maybe we could get a meetup together!



Have fun!  I will be at a conference I'm Toronto that weekend. The did not know about the last chicago event until the day of, so I can't win. Maybe more events will be in chicago with the walt Disney birthplace being here.

Charlotte


----------



## Dan Murphy

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> Did you guys end up planning anything? We used to do this all the time when we had a Chicago Disers thread going. It is truly a lot of fun and we even met up to see new Disney movies and stuff like that! I'm up in Northern IL, but we would meet around the Woodfield area and even Lombard sometimes.


Those were great times, weren't they?  We had at least 3 meets a year back then.


----------



## Niki Andiokno

I may be a bit late joining, but love to meet other Dis'ers.  I live in Addison.


----------



## patches07

Niki Andiokno said:


> I may be a bit late joining, but love to meet other Dis'ers.  I live in Addison.


I grew up in Addison, but now I live in joliet


----------



## chipndaleluver

Haven't set anything up yet. Would like to try to get something set up for a coffee/lunch meet up for sometime in June. It would be a weekend for sure.


----------



## patches07

chipndaleluver said:


> Haven't set anything up yet. Would like to try to get something set up for a coffee/lunch meet up for sometime in June. It would be a weekend for sure.


----------



## PrncessA

I had to get a refund on our tickets.  Turns out my stepson is graduating high school that day, ironically right at the same time, and I guess I can't miss it.  I hope those who get to go have a good time and maybe a meetup!


----------



## lvdis

PrncessA said:


> Is anyone else going to see Marty Sklar speak at the Museum of Science and Industry?
> 
> https://www.msichicago.org/explore/whats-here/events/2016/marty-sklar/
> 
> If so maybe we could get a meetup together!



I really wanted to go, but I waited too long to get tickets.  I tried to buy them today and it now shows sold out. Wish I could find someone who can't go and would like to sell me 2 tickets.  I just looked at them yesterday and they were still available at that time.  Why didn't I buy them when I looked? 



PrncessA said:


> I had to get a refund on our tickets.  Turns out my stepson is graduating high school that day, ironically right at the same time, and I guess I can't miss it.  I hope those who get to go have a good time and maybe a meetup!



I didn't know they would give refunds.  I wonder if tickets might show up if I keep stalking the museum ticket sales page.


----------



## chipndaleluver

lvdis said:


> I really wanted to go, but I waited too long to get tickets.  I tried to buy them today and it now shows sold out. Wish I could find someone who can't go and would like to sell me 2 tickets.  I just looked at them yesterday and they were still available at that time.  Why didn't I buy them when I looked?
> I didn't know they would give refunds.  I wonder if tickets might show up if I keep stalking the museum ticket sales page.



*I was hoping to go to see Marty Sklar at MSI but it looks like I can't. We were undecided, then looked at all costs involved, plus have a guest coming in to stay with us that doesn't want to go, so now we are not going. Wanted to go very badly....had to wait to make a decision and now it's sold out. Anyone else in the area going? If someone does come up with extra tickets, let me know please. I still want to go, my husband can stay with our friend. Thanks!*


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

We are going and have 5 tickets, it is a very packed week as we will be there for this talk on Sunday and then on Tuesday is the Explorers Society Members Night and we live 2 hours away! LOL! Oh well, we love this museum


----------



## lvdis

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> We are going and have 5 tickets, it is a very packed week as we will be there for this talk on Sunday and then on Tuesday is the Explorers Society Members Night and we live 2 hours away! LOL! Oh well, we love this museum


I hope you have a great time!  I'd love to hear how the Marty Sklar lecture was if you get a chance.


----------



## lvdis

chipndaleluver said:


> *I was hoping to go to see Marty Sklar at MSI but it looks like I can't. We were undecided, then looked at all costs involved, plus have a guest coming in to stay with us that doesn't want to go, so now we are not going. Wanted to go very badly....had to wait to make a decision and now it's sold out. Anyone else in the area going? If someone does come up with extra tickets, let me know please. I still want to go, my husband can stay with our friend. Thanks!*


I don't know if you live close enough to go at the last minute, but I found out they had one ticket turned in as of 4 PM last night.  I needed 2 so I didn't take it.  Sorry I didn't think to post this last night.  I had been calling the main ticket line and asking if they had any tickets that had been turned in for the event.  She said one person had just turned theirs back in?


----------



## AmberK24

Hi All!! Oswego girl here! Keep me posted if anything is planned!


----------



## dis3family

chipndaleluver said:


> *Hi! Wondering if the Chicago area people would like to have a small together? Maybe just a meet n' greet lunch**? Anyone interested? *


Hi.  Did this ever happen?  Would love to meet others in the Chicagoland area


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

lvdis said:


> I hope you have a great time!  I'd love to hear how the Marty Sklar lecture was if you get a chance.


It was a lot of fun, even my 10 year old loved it. I wish they would have offered some type of 'camp' for kids that were too young or not interested but old enough to not need any assistance just watching over. I didn't feel comfortable enough letting my 11 year old wander the museum with my 8 year old without an adult but at the same time I feel like their tickets were wasted money. They did listen and such but I could tell that they were not as into it as my husband, middle child and I.

If they would do something like that, there would have been tickets left over.


----------



## Ltrainn03

AmberK24 said:


> Hi All!! Oswego girl here! Keep me posted if anything is planned!



I'm in Oswego too!


----------



## PrncessA

Niki Andiokno said:


> I may be a bit late joining, but love to meet other Dis'ers.  I live in Addison.



We are basically neighbors, in fact we might share a school district if you are on the far west side of Addison! 

I'm still up for a meetup if anyone else is!


----------



## dis3family

I'd be up for a meetup too!  I am in Brookfield.


----------



## Niki Andiokno

PrncessA said:


> We are basically neighbors, in fact we might share a school district if you are on the far west side of Addison!
> 
> I'm still up for a meetup if anyone else is!


I am on the far west side of Addison.  I live at Tamarac of Addison.  Are we neighbors?


----------



## PrncessA

edited for another post


----------



## Chicago Mo

Is ANYONE from South Side??


----------



## PrncessA

Niki Andiokno said:


> I am on the far west side of Addison.  I live at Tamarac of Addison.  Are we neighbors?



We basically are! I live right off of Glen Ellyn Rd.


----------



## Pls Stand Clear

Chicago Mo said:


> Is ANYONE from South Side??


Yep! South suburbs here. 

Did anyone go to the recent D23 Beauty and the Beast screening event? It was great!


----------



## Chicago Mo

AH! I am from the south east side of Chicago. I read everyone is more from North Suburbs!


----------



## jiminy.cricket

In the north suburbs and totally up for a meet soon!


----------



## escriven75

Hello all,
If anyone is participating in the Arlington Heights Santa Run http://www.rotarysantarun.org/ and wants to meet up afterwards post a note here and we can give it a try.  I think there is an official post run meet up spot (not posted on their website yet) where we could meet.


----------



## TinyTGO

I live in the Loop downtown... I'm in


----------



## jiminy.cricket

Aww.  I love Arlington Heights but I will be visiting the Mouse that weekend! 


escriven75 said:


> Hello all,
> If anyone is participating in the Arlington Heights Santa Run http://www.rotarysantarun.org/ and wants to meet up afterwards post a note here and we can give it a try.  I think there is an official post run meet up spot (not posted on their website yet) where we could meet.


----------



## MarieandMe

I'm from south Plainfield/Joliet and would be interested in meeting other suburbanites if anything gets planned!


----------



## Ltrainn03

MarieandMe said:


> I'm from south Plainfield/Joliet and would be interested in meeting other suburbanites if anything gets planned!



I'm in Oswego!


----------



## TinyTGO

I'm in Palatine


----------



## TinyTGO

Palatine on the weekends... in the loop during the week


----------



## MarieandMe

Ltrainn03 said:


> I'm in Oswego!



Hey that's not too terribly far, hi!

Palatine is a bit of a drive but we're probably all fine with driving at least a little ways.


----------



## brittanidp

Ltrainn03 said:


> I'm in Oswego!


I'm in Aurora, really close to Oswego!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Ltrainn03 said:


> I'm in Oswego!


I used to race my car at the drag strip there, many, many years ago.


----------



## PrncessA

There are so many of us in this area, we really should be able to do a get together!


----------



## Dashzap

I'm in the nw corner of Bolingbrook, near Naperville.

We should get together to go see Beauty and the Beast. 

None of the guys in my family want to see it.


----------



## Disneynut71

Hi everyone!!! Naperville here!!


----------



## Dashzap

Disneynut71 said:


> Hi everyone!!! Naperville here!!



I used to be in Stillwater and still have a kid at Neuqua.


----------



## Disneynut71

Dashzap said:


> I used to be in Stillwater and still have a kid at Neuqua.



i'm in Old Farm...not too far


----------



## wwffan7385

Is Milwaukee too far north for me to join?


----------



## sydwi

Hi, all! I'm super close to the city and would love a chance to meet up with fellow Disney nerds. Are there any really big Disney stores around, with restaurants near by? (I miss Oak Brook's.) Could be a fun idea for a meet up.


----------



## MarieandMe

sydwi said:


> Hi, all! I'm super close to the city and would love a chance to meet up with fellow Disney nerds. Are there any really big Disney stores around, with restaurants near by? (I miss Oak Brook's.) Could be a fun idea for a meet up.



Hi! I also miss the Disney store at Oakbrook mall! Now I only know of the one on Michigan Ave. and the Disney outlet store at the Chicago Premium Outlets in Aurora. The outlet mall is a lot of fun because they have so many stores (so it's fun for a shopaholic like me), they also have a few different restaurants. That could work- to meet up at the Disney store there and then eat/shop around if anyone's up for it.


----------



## sydwi

MarieandMe said:


> Hi! I also miss the Disney store at Oakbrook mall! Now I only know of the one on Michigan Ave. and the Disney outlet store at the Chicago Premium Outlets in Aurora. The outlet mall is a lot of fun because they have so many stores (so it's fun for a shopaholic like me), they also have a few different restaurants. That could work- to meet up at the Disney store there and then eat/shop around if anyone's up for it.



I always forget about the Michigan Avenue one! I always hit Block 37's on State Street since it's so close to the trains. And anthropologie.  I think I could get myself to Aurora, though, if that worked for others. The new ornaments should be out soon, right?


----------



## TinyTGO

I live in the city. I think the Block 37 store is the better of the 2 in the city, and there are plenty of restaurants and bars right around there. There's also a Disney outlet in the Rosemont Premium Outlets mall.

I'd be game for a Chicago DVC meet & greet


----------



## sydwi

Let's do it! Anyone up for it at the end of this month, or would October work better?


----------



## TinyTGO

hopefully going to be in WDW 9/24-9/27... other than that I'm game


----------



## MarieandMe

sydwi said:


> I always forget about the Michigan Avenue one! I always hit Block 37's on State Street since it's so close to the trains. And anthropologie.  I think I could get myself to Aurora, though, if that worked for others. The new ornaments should be out soon, right?



I don't know about the ornaments. Like ones that are released by the Disney Store, or do you mean the Hallmark ones?


----------



## MarieandMe

With a little notice I should be available for end of this month or October, either can work if I have a little time to plan. I'm also open to downtown or burbs. I can take the train into the city so that's not too bad. I'm going to look up Block 37 because I haven't heard of that before.


----------



## Gabe1

Just saw this. Did you guys ever get meet yet?


----------



## chipndaleluver

No we haven't met up yet. The weather is not good now, might have to wait until it's warmer again. (Like April...LOL!) I really don't know where we should meet up. I'm by O'Hare, so the Northwest Burbs would work for me. Going into Chicago (downtown) would work on a Sat. or Sunday too. Would meeting at a restaurant be good, or a restaurant inside a store?


----------



## TinyTGO

i live downtown, but am out in the northwest suburbs quite a bit. I'm in for whenever. Townhouse Restaurant and Winebar have happy hour specials M-F. That's on Wacker and Monroe close to both Union and Olgilvy.  There's a bunch of places around Woodfield... Westwood, Zeal, etc... or there's quite a large Starbucks at Streets of Woodfield


----------



## MarieandMe

I'm in the south burbs but happy to go north for a meetup. Woodfield works for me, or downtown, and food is always good!


----------



## RememberTheTitans2

I would love to go to woodfield mall for meetup! You better wear your DIS merch


----------



## Mickyfan97

RememberTheTitans2 said:


> I would love to go to woodfield mall for meetup! You better wear your DIS merch


Hey there! I'm in the north burbs and would be down for a meetup! PM me


----------



## DIS4lyfe

RememberTheTitans2 said:


> I would love to go to woodfield mall for meetup! You better wear your DIS merch




I have so much DIS merch I don't even know what I'd wear...


----------



## Mickyfan97

DIS4lyfe said:


> I have so much DIS merch I don't even know what I'd wear...


Hey, I'm Chad. I kik'ed some of the others I've met on this board about meeting Saturday 2/23. Maybe for lunch at P.F. Chang's?? Would you like an invite to our kik?


----------



## Dat_Knee

My love for Chicago goes deeper than the pizza and the water of Lake Michigan. AMIRIGHT?


----------



## Mickyfan97

Dat_Knee said:


> My love for Chicago goes deeper than the pizza and the water of Lake Michigan. AMIRIGHT?


LOL!!! Don't forget the hot dogs!


----------



## Mickyfan97

So many newcomers tonight! !


----------



## RememberTheTitans2

Hey! Chad add me to the KIK!


----------



## Mickyfan97

RememberTheTitans2 said:


> Hey! Chad add me to the KIK!


Search for DaBadNewsBears groud. Just add a photo yourself holding paper with your DIS name just so we avoid any creeps . Talk to you soon!!


----------



## RememberTheTitans2

I can't find it  im a noob at kik


----------



## Mickyfan97

RememberTheTitans2 said:


> I can't find it  im a noob at kik


Maybe try with spaces??


----------



## TinyTGO

what is a KIK?


----------



## MarieandMe

I don't know about Kik but I'm still open to a meetup, especially since it's warming up.


----------



## Carlymouse

Also in the NW suburbs! Our family schedule makes scheduling ANYTHING a chore right now, but I'd still be interested in a meetup whenever it happens or just staying in the loop here!


----------



## Eujungahn

I know this question has been asked several times now, but any plans for a meet up? The weather almost feels like Spring now and think it will be great to meet other DIS fans!


----------



## MarieandMe

Eujungahn said:


> I know this question has been asked several times now, but any plans for a meet up? The weather almost feels like Spring now and think it will be great to meet other DIS fans!



Nothing that I know of yet but I am open to helping plan something!


----------



## RememberTheTitans2

I love PF Changs we should go there!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

I used to plan some of the meet ups here years and years ago, I don't even think my youngest was born yet! What you need to do is just decide there will be 1 organizer, whoever it is and select 2-3 dates that work for YOU. Once you have that, set a general location (Woodfield Mall) and then break it down to a poll that lasts X amount of days. At that point you have your meet up DAY selected and the group that can make that day, you can go ahead and select the precise location from there.

We have had group meets ups of 8 people to as big as 25! It's a lot of fun and past meets were at Yorktown Mall food court, Disney Movie release day at various movie theaters, people's houses, Aurora outlet malls at the food court and Disney meet ups for people going at the same time!


----------



## Dan Murphy

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> I used to plan some of the meet ups here years and years ago, I don't even think my youngest was born yet! What you need to do is just decide there will be 1 organizer, whoever it is and select 2-3 dates that work for YOU. Once you have that, set a general location (Woodfield Mall) and then break it down to a poll that lasts X amount of days. At that point you have your meet up DAY selected and the group that can make that day, you can go ahead and select the precise location from there.
> 
> We have had group meets ups of 8 people to as big as 25! It's a lot of fun and past meets were at Yorktown Mall food court, Disney Movie release day at various movie theaters, people's houses, Aurora outlet malls at the food court and Disney meet ups for people going at the same time!


Hi Michelle 

A few Chicago meets.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/a-few-pictures-from-chicago-cars-dis-meet.1149682

https://www.disboards.com/threads/chicago-area-dis-meet-polling-complete.1075108/

https://www.disboards.com/threads/chicago-dis-ginos-meet-update-with-links.538997/



I fully agree.  Over the years I initiated, promoted (a key factor) and planned probably 30 or more meets here in Chicago as well as out of town ones when I was traveling for business and many at WDW itself.  We used to have 3 a year here in Chicago area, spring, fall and winter.  Use the steps Michelle posted above.  Promote it on the Community Board.  Many read that forum (not as many as years ago, but still more than this forum).  You have to continually promote for a few months to get participation.  It does take a bit of work.  Somebody has to decide on who will be the main coordinator, to keep things moving along.  Others can promote also.

The meets are lots of fun.  I have met many people over the years at the many meets, some lifelong friends now.  I have not organized or been to a Chicago meet in probably over 10 years, but they are worth it.


----------



## Princess2R

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> I used to plan some of the meet ups here years and years ago, I don't even think my youngest was born yet! What you need to do is just decide there will be 1 organizer, whoever it is and select 2-3 dates that work for YOU. Once you have that, set a general location (Woodfield Mall) and then break it down to a poll that lasts X amount of days. At that point you have your meet up DAY selected and the group that can make that day, you can go ahead and select the precise location from there.
> 
> We have had group meets ups of 8 people to as big as 25! It's a lot of fun and past meets were at Yorktown Mall food court, Disney Movie release day at various movie theaters, people's houses, Aurora outlet malls at the food court and Disney meet ups for people going at the same time!


Does anybody still do this? 
I'm in the western suburbs  and interested in finding updated information


----------



## TinyTGO

I'm from Northwest suburbs, and I'm down here now until the 22nd


----------



## Twitterpaited

Princess2R said:


> Does anybody still do this?
> I'm in the western suburbs  and interested in finding updated information


Following.


----------



## MarieandMe

I'm also still interested in meeting up. Even if it's just an ice breaker thing over coffee or lunch, we can talk Disney and share trip pics or something. I live in south Plainfield but can drive a bit.


----------



## Theactualdisneyprincess

I’m interested in a meet!


----------



## Twitterpaited

Following. After restrictions let up, I would be interested.


----------



## Mickyfan97

Twitterpaited said:


> Following. After restrictions let up, I would be interested.


Me too!


----------

